# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  accertamento con adesione

## stanzione41.p@libero.it

Salve 
Un mio cliente, artigiano edile, ha ricevuto un avviso di accertamento  relativo all'anno d'imposta  2005 da parte dell'Agenzia delle Entrate.
A fronte di componenti positivi  dichiarati per  222.428,00 e componenti negativi per  192.642,00 per un redddito di  29.786,00 hanno accertato un maggior ricavo di  28.519,00 portando il reddito a  58.305,00.
Praticamente c'è stata una ricarica del 53% sui costi di produzione.
E' mia intenzione,d'accordo col cliente, di procedere momentaneamente all'accertamento con adesione salvo produrre ricorso alla Commissione Tributaria.
Quello che chiedo è sapere dove procurarmi un fac simile di memorie difensive da produrre insieme all'istanza di invito al contaddittorio.
Grazie
linostanzione

----------


## roby

ciao, ti segnalo che sul commercialista telematico ci sono tantissimi interventi su queste materie, ad esempio: http://www.commercialistatelematico...._pagamento.pdf
Ma in generale puoi vedere tanti approfondimenti nella sezione curata dal Dott. Gianfranco Antico: autotutela,accertamento con adesione,commercialista Telematico, informazioni fiscali - Approfondimenti a cura del Dott. Gianfranco Antico
o anche quella di Francesco Buetto: notiziario fiscale quotidiano commercialista Telematico  :Smile:

----------

